# Fashion is home!!! In Ontario :)



## Devon (Feb 10, 2008)

Miss Fashion






We met Leeana in Buffalo NY today. It was just FREEZING today I didnt get the greatest pictures it feels like - 20



. Thanks Leeana SO SO much for meeting us your probably just getting home from the 6 hour drive now OH!

We are SO pleased!!! Shes way more refined in person her clipped and not pregnant oh we are excited



Shes starting to look pretty pregnant now only 2 months to go really. Shes fitting in well and her trot is drool worthy Ill get justifiable pics of her trot soon!





Thanks again Quay!!!!

Thanks colleen shaver for taking us!

Thanks Leeana for shipping her so far and keeping her for a few weeks!!

Here she is our new girl Pregnant and Fuzzy but still beautiful








































Love










Zorro Kisses


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations!



She's a very pretty mare, and I can tell she's not going to be spoiled at all!


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2008)

Lisa Strass said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> She's a very pretty mare, and I can tell she's not going to be spoiled at all!


haha

OH!

You should see the things we have on hold for her halter fuzzies hoodies the works OH!

Cannot wait for that foal!!!!! The dad is just wow ... Nice ASPC HOF stallion



Kid Lee and Arenosa





Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Nigel (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## maplegum (Feb 10, 2008)

She's home!

fantastic! She looks great and has been well cared for with Leanna by the looks of hair pretty mane and tail.

Post more photos as soon as you can!


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2008)

hehe thanks

she said she showsheened her up





We groomed and braided her for a while too


----------



## JaniceZ (Feb 10, 2008)

Today was a long and very exciting day!! But well worth it!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations again! She is a very pretty mare. I can't wait for the foal announcement.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 10, 2008)

congrats on a beautiful mare!

Kay


----------



## Nigel (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's some more pics of the girly...I swear she's like a celebrity up here. Her arrival was so anitcipated. We even made a little sign to hold up as they rolled in the driveway!! Us 4Hers, we're crazy!

and yes, I have me permission to post these





Welcoming Commitee






























The two luckiest girls in the world, with their newest love















meeting the others




















Zorro really has a thing for this new girly










And I really like this one of her and me...courtesy of Devon










Anyways, I just want to again say congratulations to Devon and Janice on one of the best purchases they will ever make



(and yes I may be a tad jealous hehe



)


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 10, 2008)

So exciting! I love that photo of her and Zorro



You must be so proud!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 10, 2008)

We just got home finially lol. It was a long drive



.

She looks great and wow her own fan club. She is such a sweet mare, she like to be hugged ..i found that out



. Give her a hug and a kiss for me, she is welcome back here any time






.

BTW- Great meeting Janice, Colleen and you! Wish it wasnt so cold and we had more thn 15 minutes lol.

When we unloaded her in the Kmart parking lot i noticed we had a audience of people pulling their cars up and going "ohh a miniature horse" lol.


----------



## SHANA (Feb 10, 2008)

Glad to hear she made it safely. I'll hopefully get to see her this summer at the shows with her foal as my husband and I are planning to show at some AMHR shows in Ontario.


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2008)

SHANA said:


> Glad to hear she made it safely. I'll hopefully get to see her this summer at the shows with her foal as my husband and I are planning to show at some AMHR shows in Ontario.


Awesome hope to meet you!


----------



## SHANA (Feb 10, 2008)

Devon I hope we can meet too. Just name the shows you go too so I know which ones to go to myself.


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2008)

SHANA said:


> Devon I hope we can meet too. Just name the shows you go too so I know which ones to go to myself.


Honestly

I go to 13 of the ones here which is more then 3/4 if it in ontario around the base of MHCO . We are usually at it



You cna meet my evergrowing herd OH! Oh I need help I dont even live on a farm aha



I just keep wanting to improve my show horses


----------



## twister (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations Devon and Janice. She is beautiful, well worth the wait and the driving



Can't wait to see her baby. It is so cute that you had a welcoming committee



I can't wait to meet her in person. Have fun with her.

Yvonne


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats, Devon! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 10, 2008)

LOL by the way i did not do the braiding i am not a good braider. I admit, i show sheened her down a few times when it was warm but nothing drastic. I was amazing she stayed clean as my horses tend to get dirty very fast and she is mosly white lol.

Pretty braiding. Goddd i miss her already, she was only here two weeks but its so weird without her there lol. Fashy :love.

All the stress, tears and waiting paid off didnt it ?


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2008)

Leeana said:


> LOL by the way i did not do the braiding i am not a good braider. I admit, i show sheened her down a few times when it was warm but nothing drastic. I was amazing she stayed clean as my horses tend to get dirty very fast and she is mosly white lol.
> 
> Pretty braiding. Goddd i miss her already, she was only here two weeks but its so weird without her there lol. Fashy :love.
> 
> All the stress, tears and waiting paid off didnt it ?


You bet. Oh yes the stress and tears must you remind me





Still have some things to pay its not yet over





hahaa

But etleast shes here for good incentive!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Man, she's so feminine and lady-like! I love her.












Ya did good, girls.





Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad you finally have her home safe and sound! Just sorry she didn't arrive here before yesterday's clinic so I could have met her in person. Is she at Littlefoot or Equus? Maybe I will get to see her this week?


----------



## Mona (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful new girl!


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2008)

She's a pretty girl and looks like she's got LOTS of friends, both with two and four legs


----------



## lvponies (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!



She is a beautiful mare!!


----------



## Colleen (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulation girls!!!





I know how excited you guys were to get her.





It was a good trip accross the boarder eh?



No problems at all.





Thanks so much to Leeana and Quay for having all of the paper work done so there was no issuses at the boarder.





Have fun with her.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay my turn to post some pics lol





Left to right: Me - Janice - Devon and Fashon infront lol. It was freeeeeezing






Then this is the reason why a 5 hour trip took 7.5 hours each way eeeek! White out! We drove about 35mph all the way through PA and most of NY


----------



## Devon (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice pictures Leeana .

Like the one of all 3 of us!

Im going to get movement pics tonight OH!

I cant seem to capture her full out trot I will tonight!

haha

but its still -20 windchill brr





I want to play with my new girl in the warmth its so brutal out..


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 11, 2008)

Guess I should get on here & say Wowza too!





She is much nicer in person....more refined & gorgeous!

than the pictures show.

Of course I can go out & enjoy her beauty anytime





seeings how she is stabled out in the dome.





Nice cozy foaling stall ready to be wired for the camera

....here's hoping we can all enjoy her online soon


----------



## Nigel (Feb 11, 2008)

Leeana said:


> LOL by the way i did not do the braiding i am not a good braider.


Haha its okay Leanna! Devon has to get me to braid her horses



! lol I guess I just have some sort of gift LOL. I'm pretty much braiding manes and tails every time I go and visit Devon! haha

anyways, I love her and I'm happy she's home!


----------



## Marty (Feb 12, 2008)

I love you guys!!!!!!

Yalls gotta come visit me.

and oh, congratulations on that pretty horse!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 12, 2008)

Marty said:


> I love you guys!!!!!!
> 
> Yalls gotta come visit me.
> 
> and oh, congratulations on that pretty horse!


Tell you what Marty, as soon as the weather clears up and its warmer i'll come down and pay you a visit






.


----------

